# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Solo dining in Washington, DC

## Rosemary

Good snowy and sandy afternoon, depending on your location!
I am hoping for recommendations for a lovely restaurant in Washington to dine alone.
Short notice.  I will be there tomorrow.:) 
Thank you for your help.

----------


## JEK

Michel Richard Central is a good choice - eat at the bar or get a nice table by the open kitchen. Pennsylvania Ave and 11th NW.


http://www.centralmichelrichard.com

----------


## Rosemary

Well that was easy.  9:15 it is! One of the last times I visited you helped me find the ONLY blooming cherry tree in town.  Thank you again, and thank you for this recommendation.

----------


## JEK

Great French bistro food and drink! Enjoy!

----------


## amyb

Have fun, Rosemary

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you, thank you!  Looking forward to the whole thing.  After dinner a night tour of the monuments, Mount Vernon in the morning, a party in the evening... 48 shovel free hours. Priceless.

----------


## GramChop

Travel safely, Rosemary and have fun!

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you, Missy.  I am having fun on a greatly delayed train  :)  The heads, how shall we say, don't work.  Have had to cancel my Michael Richard reservation, which made me sad.  Meantime, so much FUN. I have a lovely seat mate. (They actually have rows...) His interpreter has invited me to a late dinner at the Japanese Embassy.  Life is funny, when it's funny.

----------


## amyb

When God changes the plans, think sushi!!

----------


## Rosemary

: )

----------


## katva

> ... Life is funny, when it's funny.



IT IS!!!!  See you next week, and I look forward to hearing about your adventures :-)

----------

